# Nasty



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

It's gonna be a wet nasty opener Saturday. Might help with washing your sent away.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Might wash yer blood trail away too, Dayumd if ya do and Dayumd if ya don't but it's My favorite huntin weather! :cheers:


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Where you huntin? The forcast I just looked at is calling for partly cloudy and cool but no chance of rain. The rain is surpose to end on Friday and not start again till Sunday afternoon for us up in the pineywoods.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm down in Fort Bend. We have been getting shower's just about every day this week. It's a muddy mess.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Dead Wait said:


> I'm down in Fort Bend. We have been getting shower's just about every day this week. It's a muddy mess.


I bet thuh Skeeter's will juss about carry you away!


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

The skeeter's are terrible. Doesn't matter what time of the day either. I hope my thermocel works.


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

*Special Weather Statement

*SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENTNATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE AUSTIN/SAN ANTONIO TX355 PM CDT WED SEP 30 2009TXZ171>173-183>194-202>209-217>225-228-010900-LLANO-BURNET-WILLIAMSON-VAL VERDE-EDWARDS-REAL-KERR-BANDERA-GILLESPIE-KENDALL-BLANCO-HAYS-TRAVIS-BASTROP-LEE-KINNEY-UVALDE-MEDINA-BEXAR-COMAL-GUADALUPE-CALDWELL-FAYETTE-MAVERICK-ZAVALA-FRIO-ATASCOSA-WILSON-KARNES-GONZALES-DE WITT-LAVACA-DIMMIT-INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...LLANO...BURNET...GEORGETOWN...DEL RIO...ROCKSPRINGS...LEAKEY...KERRVILLE...BANDERA.. .FREDERICKSBURG...BOERNE...BLANCO...SAN MARCOS...AUSTIN...BASTROP...GIDDINGS...BRACKETTVIL LE...UVALDE...HONDO...SAN ANTONIO...NEW BRAUNFELS...SEGUIN...LOCKHART...LA GRANGE...EAGLE PASS...CRYSTAL CITY...PEARSALL...PLEASANTON...FLORESVILLE...KARNE S CITY...GONZALES...CUERO...HALLETTSVILLE...CARRIZO SPRINGS355 PM CDT WED SEP 30 2009...HEAVY RAINFALL POSSIBLE THIS WEEKEND...ABUNDANT TROPICAL MOISTURE AND AN OVERRUNNING PATTERN IS EXPECTEDTO PRODUCE FAVORABLE CONDITIONS FOR HEAVY RAINFALL OVER THEWEEKEND. SOUTHWEST WINDS ALOFT WILL TRANSPORT MOISTURE FROM ADEVELOPING TROPICAL DISTURBANCE OVER THE EASTERN PACIFIC TONIGHTTHROUGH THIS WEEKEND. A COLD FRONT IS EXPECTED TO SETTLE OVERSOUTH TEXAS EARLY FRIDAY...PROVIDING A FOCUS FOR SCATTERED TONUMEROUS SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS THIS WEEKEND.*RAIN CHANCES ARE EXPECTED TO INCREASE RAPIDLY BY SATURDAYMORNING...WITH THE HIGHEST POTENTIAL FOR HEAVY RAINFALL EXPECTEDTO DEVELOP SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUNDAY. THIS TYPE OF HEAVY RAINFALLPATTERN WILL BE CAPABLE OF PRODUCING WIDESPREAD HEAVY RAINS OF 2TO 5 INCHES...WITH ISOLATED TOTALS OVER 10 INCHES.THOSE WITH WEEKEND PLANS SHOULD MONITOR THE WEATHER CLOSELY...ANDPLAN AHEAD FOR POTENTIAL FLASH FLOODING.*


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Davis: Looks like you and IJ better take your rain gear. Good luck....and be careful walking....slippery when wet....


----------



## Seemorehinie (Aug 12, 2005)

FREON said:


> Hey Davis: Looks like you and IJ better take your rain gear. Good luck....and be careful walking....slippery when wet....


Hey Glenn what's happening? Yeah ill take the rain and that's what she said.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

Good luck to all hunting this weekend. I'll be working at the fire station Saturday and Sunday. My opening weekend will be Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Marsh Rat (Mar 15, 2006)

Dead Wait said:


> It's gonna be a wet nasty opener Saturday. Might help with washing your sent away.


Or make it worse like a wet dog...


----------

